# prozac



## ghensiri (Aug 22, 2010)

is anyone else on prozac for dp? i went to see a psychiatrist today, and she gave me a prescription for prozac. i was wondering if anyone else takes this and if it has helped? she didn't really focus on dp, but more on anxiety and depression, so i am not sure she understands where i am coming from.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ghensiri said:


> is anyone else on prozac for dp? i went to see a psychiatrist today, and she gave me a prescription for prozac. i was wondering if anyone else takes this and if it has helped? she didn't really focus on dp, but more on anxiety and depression, so i am not sure she understands where i am coming from.


I take it and all I can say is.. absolute numbness, if you couldn't feel anything before, after taking this you'll be feeling even less


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

I have been taking it for 2 months now, I owe most of my recovery to prozac. It worked wonders for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

people react differently to different medications. it could cure you, it could send you to complete hell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

guitarpwner said:


> people react differently to different medications. it could cure you, it could send you to complete hell.


This is so true. It's only a matter of trial and error until you find the right med for you. I've taken quite a bunch of different meds. I didn't know I could feel so good about taking a med until I got on the one I'm on now, (perphenazine). I literally feel like this med was MADE FOR ME.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive been on prozac for about 2 1/2 months. Ive been alot less depressed since.


----------

